# Seeds.....



## that_girl (Oct 22, 2013)

Just when I thought i made all the mistakes possible, i do something really retarded that sets me back....:stuff-1125699181_i_

there were some hermies in the past grow, prob from the light leak... i was in such a hurry to switch the vegging plants into the flower room, that i forgot to clean the AC and the fan... i'm not even sure how u clean the room to get rid of whatever pollen could've been stuck in any possible little crack of the wall or equipment... 
... the plants I have now r in the beginning of the fourth week of flower... i just noticed there r some seeds forming on the bottom flowers...  and a couple plants are seeded from top to bottom...
if i pick out the flowers that look seeded, will it do the trick? heard that u can't really mess with the plant much when it's in flower, so it doesn't hermie from stress.....


----------



## kaotik (Oct 22, 2013)

don't mess with it now IMO
i suggest to just pick em out once it's hung and dry, if you plan to continue. 

hate to say it, but "seeded top to bottom" makes me suspect you may have another sexually confused girl though.


----------



## that_girl (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you, Kaotic..."top to bottom" -i might've exaggerated a bit.. i will take a better look when lights r on... what should i do to avoid this problem in the future? possible pollination.. possible hermie... there wasn't really any stress(besides mine, from my ex trying to claim custody of MY plants).. or light leaks... does cleaning ACs, fans etc. with bleach works?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

A good misting with plain water will kill all pollen. 

Can you post a pics of plants? IMO pollen don't stay viable for long or in the grow area long. The constant air being exhausted pulls the pollen out of the area


----------



## that_girl (Oct 23, 2013)

here they are...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't see nothing bud young forming buds


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah just looks like normal budding growth to me, maybe pinch a seed out and take a pic of that, but from what i see it just looks like its growing normaly and the calix's are swelling up a bit...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 24, 2013)

I have seen several times where calyxes will swell and appear to have seeds growing in them, and then nothing. I think its just something that they do sometimes. The only thing you can really do is ride it out to see what happens. I always use Clorox wipes to clean my tents periodically so that I kill any fungus or pathogens that may have attached to the inside of the tents. For the ac, I would spray hydrogen peroxide or alcohol from a spray bottle into the intake while its running to clean the coils then spray into the fan box where the air blows out while its off. That should kill any pollen or pathogens that may have accumulated there.


----------



## that_girl (Oct 25, 2013)

thank u all for the kind words... but they do look like seeds... not sure what to do with the plants.. they r in week 4 of flower.. and looks like the seeds r the only ones that r growing... also some leaves started to turn yellow..

i have a bunch of new clones on the way that will b rooted in two weeks... will definitely pay more attention to cleaning (and prophylactically treating for bugs, and making sure there is no light leaks this time...) it's not a tent .. its a small room with a bunch of shelves on the walls... so wiping things down might not b easy... but.. who wants easy! right?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's what I would

1) set plants out 
2) mix up 1 cup+ bleach, 3  tbs Dawn and 1 gal water 
3) Spray the ENTIRE room down
4) Let Dry
While the room is drying that's right no :joint: time
5) Take plants to shower and give a light rain like shower
6) Shake lightly til water drops stop
7) With plan water rinse the room down 
8) Place plants back in room
9) set oscillating fan on high til plants dry
10) check plants every other day til harvest
11) if "male" flowers/ nanners are seen spray with water before removing the flower
12)Clean the room completely after harvest before placing new plants in area


Green Mojo to help you grow


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

be sure to keep your ventilation running when using bleach in a closed area


----------



## that_girl (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks Ozzy... but i don't c any nanners... just a lot of very pregnant girls.. u think it might've been the pollen from the nanners in the previous grow..?


----------



## that_girl (Oct 25, 2013)

Orangesunshine, thanks!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 25, 2013)

The cleaning is the most important thing. The pollen could still be in the area but IMO it's unlikely, the constant pull of air from the area should have removed the air born pollen long ago. In the dust of the room is the only place the pollen can be laying if there is pollen in the room


----------



## that_girl (Oct 25, 2013)

Ozzy, but i have that fancy filter that is covered with some sort of wooley material... does the polen still goes through it ? or should i clean it somehow as well? the room is not really that dusty... i cleaned the trays really well after the last grow..
i'm hoping that may be at least some buds wouldn't have seeds....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

Filter on the intake or a carbon filter?

IMO honest opinion you have 1 plant throwing nanners tight in the forming bud that is putting the pollen in the air.


----------



## that_girl (Oct 26, 2013)

carbon filter


----------



## basement (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm very sceptical that pollen from a previous grow is the cause of seeds during your current grow. 
Some hermaphrodite plants are very good at hiding male flowers. 
If you are to continue flowering your current crop, I'd urge you to perform a thorough search of all of your plants to find the culprit(s)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 26, 2013)

Carbon filter are for exhaust they dont filter the air coming into the room But I just do not think the pollen is coming from any where but your plants


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a nanner once that I didn't find until I harvest him/her. They were not visible outside the plant.  Good luck!


----------



## that_girl (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks Rosebud... luck is what i will need with my next grow... this one looks horrible...now the leaves r turning yellow.. week 5 is only starting on Mon...


----------



## that_girl (Oct 27, 2013)

i'll look around for nanners... but plants r weaved through the net.. not much looking can i do... thanks all... better luck next time... i hope...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

week 5 of flowering give a feeding of veg nutes then go back to your regular flowering little boost of N to get then thru the next 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## that_girl (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks Ozzy! for the whole week, or just one time?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

just one feeding if in soil and for the week if in a hydro set up


----------



## that_girl (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks Ozzy! u sure r up early on Sun morning  
I'm growing in coco+perilite , it's not hydro, but not really soil...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 27, 2013)

it's 11:45 here I've been up sinsi 7. 

one good feeding and the vegging nute should help them thru til harvest


----------



## that_girl (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks..  
wow, ur soil mixes is sure something i got lost in for a while... i can't wait till i have the "easy"  stuff figured out so i can experiment more with organic...


----------



## that_girl (Oct 28, 2013)

ooooook.... i almost don't want to admit to what kind of dumb thing i've done.... but i know u guys(and gals) not gonna judge, right?  so turns out this whole time the carbon filter with my fancy vortex fan were off.. have no idea how i've missed that... now i don't think that caused the plants to get seeded.... but i'm sure that accounts for the yellow leaves and the pitiful looking plants.. anyways... fingers crossed for the better luck next time...and  i really hope i get to move from the 'Sick plants and Problems' section in the very near future


----------



## basement (Oct 28, 2013)

that_girl said:
			
		

> thanks Ozzy! u sure r up early on Sun morning
> I'm growing in coco+perilite , it's not hydro, but not really soil...




Growing in coco+perlite is hydro


----------



## that_girl (Oct 28, 2013)

oh:fly:..good to know..i always thought hydro is when they r in those cubes and r being flooded several times a day... so does that mean i can't over water them?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2013)

"Growing in coco+perlite is hydro"
That isn't necessarily hydro, it can be just soilless. It depends on the way the watering system, if any, is set up. *You can over water in any application.* The key to not over watering is knowing and understanding your setup and then aeration of your water/solution. "i always thought hydro is when they r in those cubes and r being flooded several times a day" This is one type of hydro.

That Girl: if you have your plants in coco with no watering system, then you are considered soilless, and you would treat the setup just a little different than hydro, which would be if you any kind of constant watering system connected to a soilless mix. You could literally take plants in soilless that are in pots and set them inside of something to catch the water and drain it away from the medium and then have a reservoir that is connected to the pots so that it waters them periodically, and you would have a hydro setup. If you just let the water run down a drain or out into the yard even, that would be a hydro, drain-to-waste. If you take that same setup and capture the water that drains out of the plants and returns it to the reservoir, you would have a hydro, recirculation setup.

With you being in all coco/pearlite, I would be willing to bet that you are having PH issues combined with cal/mag deficiency. And it is possible that the PH is being pulled down by the coco to the point that it has been squeezing the nitrogen from getting to the plant in the amounts needed.

The ventilation not being on will certainly have a serious effect on them.


----------



## basement (Oct 28, 2013)

that_girl said:
			
		

> oh:fly:..good to know..i always thought hydro is when they r in those cubes and r being flooded several times a day... so does that mean i can't over water them?




Hydroponics is growing plants in an inert medium.
Hand watering an inert growth medium is often referred to as "passive hydroponics". 
While it is very difficult to overwater coco or coco/perlite mix's I wouldn't recommend trying to.
Are you pH'n your nutrients to between 5.5 / 5.8 pH ?


----------



## that_girl (Oct 28, 2013)

usually 6.0/ 6.2
is it too much?


----------



## basement (Oct 28, 2013)

When I run coco I like to keep my pH around 5.7 / 5.8 in a recirculating system.
I'd suggest you pH your nutes to closer to 5.8 then 6 



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908


----------



## that_girl (Oct 28, 2013)

Basement, what about when drain to waste? still 5.8?

Hushpuppy, hi!:fly::fly::fly:
it is soilless, drain-to-waste.. just trying to get the easy stuff figured out first without spending the whole time in the Sick plant and Problems section :fid::fid::fid:

 i add Magical (CalMag) with every feeding 5ml/gal, i thought that would take care of CalMag issue


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 28, 2013)

The cal/mag should be good at 5ml per gal. I have never done the soilless setup but I have heard mixed reviews about where to set the PH. I have heard 6.0-6.3, and I have heard run it the same as hydro(5.8 ideal). I have found with my hydro that the plants do much better when the PH drifts back and forth from 6.1 to 5.4 continually. With the coco and the 3part nutes I use, I set it initially at 6.0-6.2 and then over a period of a few days, it drifts down, as the plants use what they need, then when it gets to about 5.4 I reset it back to 6.1 again. 

Others using different medium and/or different nutes have PH drift in reverse. I would set my next feed/water solution at 6.0 and then let it run through. Then collect it and check the PH to see what it is. Then if you don't feed every time, do the same process with just water to see what PH the runoff is (and record all of these). It may be that the coco is pulling the PH one direction or another and is causing a PH issue.

Also, if you don't aerate your water/feed solution, you need to do so every time.


----------



## that_girl (Oct 29, 2013)

i actually do, while i'm mixing nutes , i have a lil aquarium air pump pushing the air through..(it helps to mix the nutes too)
i'll see what is the pH of the run of..
i'm still wondering what caused them to get seeded? i don't see any nanners(unless they really hiding)
not even sure what to do with the plants at this time.. i know nothing good will come out of the plants with seeds, but also kind of feel bad just killing them...


----------



## that_girl (Oct 29, 2013)

hmm.... ph5.9 going in
             pH8.0 coming out


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 29, 2013)

Grow them out A few seed won't hurt the buzz produced by the plant that much. Don't get so discouraged we all have set back even some of us with yrs under our belt.


----------



## that_girl (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Ozzy...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2013)

that_girl said:
			
		

> i actually do, while i'm mixing nutes , i have a lil aquarium air pump pushing the air through..(it helps to mix the nutes too)
> i'll see what is the pH of the run of..
> i'm still wondering what caused them to get seeded? i don't see any nanners(unless they really hiding)
> not even sure what to do with the plants at this time.. i know nothing good will come out of the plants with seeds, but also kind of feel bad just killing them...



Nanners can really hide.  If you have seeds, you most likely have nanners somewhere.

However, I am with Ozzy, quit beating yourself up.  We all make mistakes, even after decades.  Unfortunately that is the way most of us learn.  I'm sure you have learned a lesson here--check your equipment regularly.  Your plant does not sound beyond redemption.  And any smoke is better than no smoke.  And take heart in the fact that your plant problems were probably because of the fan not being on, not anything you did to your babies.  

Green MOJO


----------



## that_girl (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks THG, you right. this is why i got into growing- to learn how to grow.


----------

